# Shotgun or .22



## JxMAN25

Im intrested to hear which gun most prefer for rabbit and squirrel myn is a .22 its more fun to get that 1 well placed shot for me.


----------



## blowgunner62

Of those two, I'd rather use a .22. But over all I most enjoy hunting them with airguns.


----------



## t.crawford714

If your in the woods with probably other hunters in the area probably a .410 or 20 ga. but if its in your backyard and stuff I shoot with a .22(I love my lever action Marlin!)


----------



## newtexas2006

I could prefer .22 air rifle, cause it kill rabbit humane and won't damage the meat. Another plus to air gun is less noise said you are more than one target you can scare off with loud noise but air gun noise is very minimal.


----------



## Bernie P.

I like using a .22 LR myself.Much cheaper and funner to shoot  .


----------



## diggity

To this day I use a wide varity of Rimfires when hunting the ellusive Tree Rat. In the early season I like to use my .22 pistols. Shots are always within 30 yards so it is very sporting. Then as the leaves start to fall, I graduate to my .22 rifle. Then when all the leaves are on the ground typically this is late October, I break out my MII. This gives me shots way out to 100 to 130 yards. Granted I haven't had the chance to kill one at that range just yet, but that doesn't mean it isn't going to happen.

IMHO, shotguns for squirrels is too unsporting. Air rifles are nice as well, but I still prefer my rimfires. If you do have the chance to shot the T/C Encore with a 12 inch bbl at squirrels do it, just be prepared you might get hooked for life.


----------



## bigpipesT

thats not even a question. 22 fer sure. challenge yerself


----------



## somdshootnet

I use either my Taurus .17HMR revolver or my Traditions Buckhunter .32 for tree rats, but, I have on rare occasion broken out my old Marlin 781 tube bolt rifle. The .17HMR revolver is much more fun though.


----------



## PnR_Productions

I love using my good old 10/22 ruger, i've killed more squirrels than i can count with that thing, but lately i've been taking out a .32 cal Muzzleloader. No luck yet but i'll meet up with one some day next season for sure. Shotguns just were to easy for me, it doesn't take much skill in my option.


----------



## mr.trooper

I will choose a rifle EVERY time, unless I'm wing shooting birds.... But why would I want to wing shoot when I could more easily shoot the same birds off their perch, or while on the ground with a rimfire where legal? Is that sporting? Not particullarly, but I'm not looking to play games I'm looking to harvest game.

For example: I've taken my .410 hunting at least a dozen times, and I have only 1 kill (a big crow) with it accross all relavant species. Conversely I've taken more squirels, rabbits, and birds with my 10/22 Sporter than with my 3 shotguns combined.

Simply put: a good rimfire and a good scope will take game more efficiently and do so at farther ranges than a shotgun.


----------



## lalalalala

yeah defos .22, takes much more skill, howevvvvver shotgun is quite fun


----------



## Bore.224

Depends! If you have not eaten in a day or so and are looking for a rabbit or squirrell for camp meat , I woud take the shot gun. But for general recreation I would choose the rifle every time.

One day a freind was looking at my .22 rifles and handguns and I said " that for when I am just hacking around". He then picked up my Winchester 1200 12 GA defender and I said " thats for when I am done hacking around". Only I did not use the word "hacking" if you know what I mean. :beer:


----------



## blowgunner62

Now to me it is more like playing around to use a shotgun.


----------



## Rev_William

I usually use a bow but of the 2 choices I have a model 57 winchester .22 I'm real fond of had it since I was 7 and occaisionally use a savage mod 240 in .22 mag/20 ga overunder for those times I think I may run into upland birds while I'm out. Of course this yr may change as I have built a .32 crockett rifle for to try out this season.


----------



## remington270

I've got 4 guns I use a Remington 552 22lr a winchester 67 22lr a ruger mkII target 22lr and a Remington 870 12 ga. I love useing the ruger and have more fun with it but I mainly use the 552 with a 3x9 bushnell on it. I only use the 870 on public land that's shotgun only loaded with highbrass #5s. I use federal 36gr hp in all the 22's


----------



## EB22

It's a .22 for sure! I've always hunted squirrels with them so I don't really know any different but I don't know why you would use anything else!


----------



## coyote_buster

I guess the other day I took my .204 out, probably cheating just like the shotgun. If I could see it, it didnt stand a chance.


----------



## HareSplitter

personally I think shotgun


----------



## Hunterdude

shotgun all the way for rabbit because when they run you will never hit them with a pellet gun and if you do u will only hurt them.


----------



## diggity

Rimfire is all that is needed. Although after seeing a head completely removed from a .22 mag I can not stress there is such of a thing as over kill.


----------



## ksfowler166

Shotgun for me, I can't hit anything with my 10-22 freehanded.I have shot one rabbit with my 20ga. and I have never seen a squirrel were I could hunt. I have shot several squirrels and a rabbit in my yard with my .177 cal air rifle. :sniper:


----------



## Jig Master

When hunting with dogs, I prefer a shotgun. Without dogs, a rimfire rifle. If you are hungry, use a shotgun, and stay away from the game crippling .410. I would choose a shotgun used for waterfowl, that can reach out 40 or more yards and hit them hard with a tight pattern, because when squirrel hunting you never know how far away they will be, and you don't want them crawling off after the shot. If the gun is heavy, just use a sling.


----------



## pseshooter32

for squirl marlin model 60 .22 or a savage .17 hmr is the way to go get that perfect head shot every time for rabbits 20ga or 12ga Bellini is the way to go still get head shots and nice kills


----------

